
【 OSCP PWK & AWS DevOps Study Buddy 】 - Sigurek
I&#x27;m currently studying for AWS DevOps Engineer and OSCP Certifications, and I wonder if anyone is also preparing for these 2 exams. (I didn&#x27;t find a combined interests of both for people around me)<p>Much appreciated!
======
Sigurek
P.S. Or any AWS exams will do, doesn't have to be DevOps

